# 335R husqvarna



## A100HVA (Jun 11, 2016)

I got this 335r Husqvarna trimmer that's been giving me a run since 08 when I sold it new.
same customer has brought it in to me for the second time this week. it looked the same the first time he brought it in.
I separated the muffler and cut out the catalytic doughnut & remover the spark screen. and told customer I thought he was putting to much oil in gas.he buys low smoke black bottle hva oil from me,and I told him to use the latest no-lead av fuel.i'm going to split the crankcase for the second time. the muffler looks fine now,and notice the color of the spark plug. I wonder what makes this trimmer leak so much black oil???....it's got me wonder'in WTF.
got any idea's on this??


----------



## backhoelover (Jun 11, 2016)

could it be gas blowing by the rings and leaking from crankcase gasket


----------



## LegDeLimber (Jun 13, 2016)

Blow by of the rings seems to be a typical factor in pumping oil out everywhere or the crank seals at least.

Too much string out and then constantly lugging it, seems to make it a bit worse also.


----------



## backhoelover (Jun 14, 2016)

Where u at in nc


----------



## A100HVA (Jun 14, 2016)

LegDeLimber said:


> Blow by of the rings seems to be a typical factor in pumping oil out everywhere or the crank seals at least.
> 
> Too much string out and then constantly lugging it, seems to make it a bit worse also.



I found on teardown,the end gaps of rings were a little large, one had more gap than the other.
I agree on lugging,and to much string or too large diameter string.
con rod is borderline color,i'm going to put new crank in.
p & c looks good.
rubber seals,pipes & crank seals getting replaced also.
thanks for the help,kinda what I thought to begin with.

think the new no-lead aviation fuel would be beneficial?


----------

